# Mein Teichbau



## bernias (5. Juli 2021)

Meine Teichplanung läuft ja schon einige Zeit.
Jetzt ging der Bau los.
Das war die Planung https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teichplanung.49639/


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> Jetzt ging der Bau los


Ja und wo sein bittschön die Bilder


----------



## bernias (5. Juli 2021)

Der Bagger war da, das grobe Ausheben ging zügig vonstatten.
    
Betonsteine für die senkrechten Wände, um bei begrenztem Platz möglichst viel Volumen zu bekommen.
      
Schcht für Midisieve mit Pumpe und Rücklaufschlauch DN50innen
   
Wandskimmer einbauen: Oberkante Skimmer zu max. Wasserstand
  
Das nächste wird der Einbau des Teichrandes sein mit dem genauen Einstellen der Wasseroberfläche und des Überlaufs.
Der auf den Bildern zu sehende Restaushub wird noch gesiebt. Das ist genau das Substrat für die Pflanzen, was ich mir sonst aus der Kiesgrube holen müsste.
Es ist feiner Sand mit ca. 50% Lehm.
Vielleicht gibt es jetzt wieder eine Baupause: es haben sich die Handwerker zum Ändern der Dachgauben angemeldet.


----------



## bernias (5. Juli 2021)

@troll20 Hallo René. Du warst schneller, wie ich mit dem Erstellen des Tröts.
Schönen Tag.


----------



## Zacky (5. Juli 2021)

Hallo Johannes.

Es gibt bei den Wandskimmern eine Markierung für die EInbauhöhe bzw. den max. Wasserstand. Diese Markierung findest Du auf dem Blendrahmen zur Verbreiterung. Die grobe Höhe ist in etwa die zweite Schraubenreihe. Ich schaue mal, ob ich das genauer ausmessen kann, falls Du diese Abdeckung nicht hast.


----------



## troll20 (5. Juli 2021)

bernias schrieb:


> @troll20 Hallo René. Du warst schneller, wie ich mit dem Erstellen des Tröts.
> Schönen Tag.


Ja ich weiß ich bin immer so ungeduldig wenn der Kaffee am durchlaufen ist 
Schöne Grüße zurück an den Lech und auch auch an dich, Johannes.

Und das nächste mal suchst dir eine Baustelle mit mehr Arbeitsfreiheit, dann hast auch nich solch Probleme beim Rangieren.

Den Rest hat dir ja der Zacky ganz schnell beantwortet.


----------



## bernias (6. Juli 2021)

Danke @Zacky  . Die Markierung ich jetzt auf dem Rahmen gefunden. Sind etwa 2cm zwichen Rahmenunterkante und der Markierung.
in einer Einbauanleitung bei Glenk hatte ich gefunden: 1cm zwischen Rahmenunterkante und Wasserspiegel max.
Eingebaut habe ich jetzt auf ca. 1,5cm  im Rohbau. Mal sehen, was der Abstand mit der Folie wird.


----------



## bernias (30. Apr. 2022)

Endlich geht es weiter !!!!!!!!!!!!
Unser Umbau am Haus war doch umfangreicher wie gedacht....
Dann war Winter und wenig Lust....
Jetzt ist der Randstreifen gesetzt, mit Beton stabilisiert und die Schrägen zur Erde neben dem Teich hin auch stabilisiert.
    
Der Rest Teichsubstrat muss noch raus, dann die störenden Steine raus rechen, etwas feinen Sand zum Ausgleich am Boden einbringen.
Vlies und Folie bestellen...
Mit etwas Mörtel noch Unebenheiten in der Mauer ausgleichen...
Gras und Erde neben dem Teichrand auf die richtige Höhe bringen....


----------



## bernias (2. Mai 2022)

Unebenheiten in den Mauern und am Rand ausgeglichen.
Störende größere Steine rausgerecht.
Das Grünzeug größtenteils entfernt.
Ein Teil des aufgehobenen, gesiebten Substrats rausgeschaufelt. Für den Rest fehlt mir noch ein Gefäß.
Maß genommen. Und zwar wie mit einem Faden am Boden entlang...
 
Bei den Maßen fehlt jetzt noch die Sicherheitszugabe. Das werde ich morgen mit dem Folienlieferant klären.
Fürs Vlies schwanke ich noch zwischen 500 und 1000g. Das ich Sand rein tue, wirds wohl 500g-Vlies.
Überlappung der Vliesbahnen 20cm? 
Und dann verschweißen? Vermutlich sinnvoll.
Bei dem Rohbau (Nachbarin meinte: oh ein Amphitheater) vermute ich, wird es viele Falten mit der Folie (EPDM 1,14mm) geben. Da werde ich mir gleich Kleber mitbestellen, um diese wenigstens zu befestigen. Vielleicht geht es sogar, die Falten dicht zu verkleben, so dass hoffentlich wenige bis keine Schmodderecken entstehen.


----------



## bernias (5. Mai 2022)

Teichfolie EPDM 1,14mm ist bestellt.
Vlies wird nach Rücksprache verklebt. Unter der Folie wird es 500g/m², innen 300g/m².
Der Lieferant meinte, das Vlies anfeuchten, dann bliebe es beim Folienverlegen besser liegen. Trotzdem sei verkleben gut.
Der Sprühkleber soll wohl auch für die Falten der EPDM-Folie einsetzbar sein.

Rücklauf vom Oberflächenabsauger zum Teich:
da fehlen mir noch zündende Ideen. Da liegt ein Schlauch in DN50. Ich habe mal einen Stein hingelegt, aber der ist vielleicht etwas dick. Und die Wasserabreißkante ist nicht gerade ausgeprägt.
 
Die zwei kleineren Steine gefallen nicht so....
Um den 'Einlaufstein' baue ich vielleicht eine 'Höhle', dann sieht man den Schlauch nicht mehr. Auf den Rand des Teichs kommt an dieser Stelle eine Steinmauer, da das Gelände rechts vom Bild etwa 20cm höher, wie der Teichrand ist.
Mal schauen, was sich sonst noch so anbietet....


----------



## bernias (9. Mai 2022)

Am letzten Donnerstag nachmittag die Folie bestellt, am Freitag die Nachricht bekommen, dass sie der Spaedition übergeben wurde -
heute um 10.00 kam die Lieferung.
Dazwischen Sand eingebracht
  

Dann mit dem Vlies angefangen
 
Morgen dann das Vlies noch um den Skimmer und die Reste ....
Dann schau ich mal, wann die Nachbarn etwas Zeit haben beim Folienverlegen zu helfen....
Das sind übrigens die Blüten einer __ Indianerbanane.


----------



## krallowa (10. Mai 2022)

Moin,

sieht doch ganz gut aus.
Welches Volumen erreichst du denn wenn dein Teich max. gefüllt ist?

MfG
Ralf


----------



## bernias (10. Mai 2022)

Danke Ralf.
So irgendwo um die 40m³. Genau dann beim Füllen.
Fläche ist ca 52m².


----------



## krallowa (10. Mai 2022)

Ok,

das hört sich doch ganz gut an.
Hoffe nur das sich das Wasser an der flachen Seite nicht zu sehr aufheizt.
Ich habe mal kurz überschlagen und würde eher 30m³ sagen, aber siehst du ja wenn er voll ist.
Freue mich auf Bilder wenn er fertig ist.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## bernias (12. Mai 2022)

Heute hatten die Nachbarn Zeit und wir haben in 20min die Folie rein getan.
  
Morgen werde ich noch die Falten so gut wie es geht 'verstecken'.
Dann werden sie mit AquaForte Superstrong MS Polymer, 290ml, schwarz verklebt, so dass möglichst kein Wasser dahinter kommt.
Mal schauen, für heute Nacht ist etwas Regen angesagt.

Das ist übrigens eine Blüte der __ Indianerbanane


----------



## bernias (14. Mai 2022)

Es geht weiter.
 
Nächste Woche Steinsäge besorgen und die fehlenden Platten rein schneiden.
Morgen werden wir vielleicht noch weitere Falten kaschieren....


----------



## krallowa (15. Mai 2022)

Sieht schön gut, sehr schön


----------



## bernias (17. Mai 2022)

Heute Steinsäge geholt und dann
 
Nach zwei Gewittergüssen gestern stand im tiefen Bereich das Wasser 10cm hoch - aber war schön warm.
DAnn wollte ich noch die Mauer  anfangen, aber dummerweise sollte ja auch die Steinsäge sauber gemacht werden.
Also morgen dann.


----------



## krallowa (18. Mai 2022)

Moin,

es wird langsam aber stetig 
Nur dran denken das auch diese Steine mit der Zeit sehr rutschig werden, habe bei mir an einigen Stellen betoniert und darauf geachtet das es etwas rauer ist, hat wenig geholfen.
Ich ziehe immer so Schwimmschuhe an, die habe eine raue Sohle und damit kann man auch dort sicher gehen.
Ein Teich soll ja Spaß machen und keine blauen Flecken.

Ansonsten sieht es sehr durchdacht bei dir aus

MfG
Ralf


----------



## bernias (18. Mai 2022)

Etwas weiter gekommen
  
Ein Eisen im Mörtelbeton, um der Mauer noch etwas Stabilität zu geben. Das Vlies ist auf der Folie geklebt. Hält super.
Die nächste 'Mauer' (ist an einer Seite zur dickeren Mauer hin mit einer Steinreihe abgestützt)
 
Leider ist mir erst nachher aufgefallen: ich hätte das Vlies unter den Steinen breiter machen sollen. Dann wäre an den Steinen ein 
Betonkeil auf beiden Seiten möglich gewesen. Nun ja, nachher.......
Dachte, ich hätte noch Quarzsand für die Fugen. Aber Fehlanzeige. Also los und welchen besorgt. Habe für heute aufgehört: es ist sehr warm auf der Folie und dann trocknet der Mörtelbeton eher, statt abzubinden - morgen geht es weiter.
Die Randbefestigung der Folie Richtung Haus: 
unter der Folie ist Vlies, das auf der Mauer geklebt ist. Jetzt werde ich die Folie auf das Vlies kleben, nach außen hin umklappen und an das obere Ende der Mauer kleben. Dann mit Erde (Aushub) bedecken. Auf die Folie kommen dann direkt die Terrassenplatten.


----------



## bernias (19. Mai 2022)

Heute die Fugen verfüllt und die Idee von gestern in die Tat umgesetzt.
 
Dann war es aber so heiß, daß ich mit dem Mauerbau aufhören musste. Der Mörtel trocknete zu schnell.


----------



## jolantha (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo Johannes,
ich schau Dir auch schon von Anfang an zu.  Gefällt mir, was Du da baust .
Ich verfolge Dich weiter


----------



## bernias (21. Mai 2022)

Die Mauern sind fertig.
 
Ich habe auch das Wasser aus dem tiefen Bereich abgepumpt. Es war mit zuviel Fugenmörtel 'versaut'.
Heute nacht hat es etwas geregnet.
 
Man sieht, dass das Verkleben vom Vlies auf der Folie nicht vollflächig ist. Rinnt etwas Wasser durch.
Die Idee mit den Verkleben von Vlies und Folie auf den Schalsteinen funktioniert prima.
Zuerst das Vlies, dann unter glatt ziehen die Folie.
  
Ergebnis: fast faltenfreie Folie. Die Ecken werden nun noch möglichst faltenfrei umgeklappt und verklebt. Vielleicht auch noch abgedichtet.
Die Folie werde ich eventuell auch noch von außen an die Schalsteine ankleben.
Der verwendete Sprühkleber ist von 'Aqua Forte, Polyestervlieskleber'.
Langsam wird's.


----------



## bernias (23. Mai 2022)

Eine Herausforderung, die Folie in den Ecken etwas 'faltenfrei' zu bekommen. Vor allem, wenn die Folie über die zulässige Klebertemperatur aufgeheizt ist. Geht halt nur mit Hilfsmitteln....


----------



## krallowa (24. Mai 2022)

Moin,

ganz ehrlich, bei den geraden Wänden und neuer Folie hätte ich geschnitten und geklebt.
Aber auch so wird es am Ende bestimmt keiner sehen, außer du, denn du weißt es.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## anz111 (24. Mai 2022)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ganz ehrlich, bei den geraden Wänden und neuer Folie hätte ich geschnitten und geklebt.
> Aber auch so wird es am Ende bestimmt keiner sehen, außer du, denn du weißt es.
> ...


Eine intakte Folie aufschneiden halte ich für eine sehr schlechte Idee. Das geht bei PVC gut und bei EPDM wesentlich schlechter und ist viel aufwendiger. Bei mir im Teich (alles rund) ist die Folie lediglich gefaltet und unter Wasser sieht man das kaum, obwohl das deutlich weg steht. Ich kenne jetzt viele Beispiele, wo EPDM Folien gefaltet und die Falten geklebt wurden und das sieht super aus und sich sicher. 
Sollte jemand lieber die Ecken aufschneiden und kleben, dann würde ich das nur von einer Profifirma machen lassen. 

LG Oliver


----------



## bernias (24. Mai 2022)

Die intakte Folie wollte ich wirklich nicht aufscheiden. Obwohl: daran gedacht hatte ich schon.
Wir haben auch zwei Stück Folie mit dem "Aqua forte SuperStrong" verklebt. Am nächsten Tag in Längs- und Querrichtung seeehhhhr
kräftig gezogen. Das hat super gehalten. Ich weis aber auch: Wasser hat einen sehr kleinen Kopf.
Deshalb bleiben die Falten und ich bin jetzt schon recht zufrieden - und in einem halben Jahr wird man die kaum mehr sehen.
Über Nacht hat es kräftig gewittert und jetzt sind bestimmt 2m³ im Teich.
Trotzdem werde ich nachher die letzte Foliefalte kleben und die beiden letzten Steine einbauen.
Dann kann das Substrat rein.
Danke Euch allen für Euer Interesse und Eure Kommentare

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 24. Mai 2022

Ach ja, das noch:
ich habe so verklebt, dass (hoffentlich) keine Kapillarwirkung entstehen kann. Also spätestens am oberen Rand
geht eine Klebenaht quer.


----------



## bernias (24. Mai 2022)

Eben die Holzverstrebubgen raus gemacht.
Und schon den ersten Molch geborgen und in den kleinen Teich gesetzt.


----------



## bernias (26. Mai 2022)

Die Faltenverkleberei ging bei den kühleren Temperaturen wesentlich besser.
Abstützen war aber unbedingt erforderlich, da die Falten eine Spannung in der Folie bewirken und der Kleber etwas anziehen muss.
 
Und dann habe ich schon Substrat verteilt. Leider reicht die vorhandene Menge nicht aus.
Morgen schauen, wo ich noch etwas herbekomme.
 
Und dann kommt Betonsand. Werde ich wohl auch mehrmal fahren müssen.
Es wird langsam .....
Schönen Feiertag euch allen.


----------



## bernias (30. Mai 2022)

Habe eine Grube ganz in meiner Nähe gefunden, in der ich mir das Teichsubstrat holen konnte.
4 x fahren :
  
Dann 2t Betonkies 0/16 holen und verteilen.
 
Morgen werde ich bei der Gemeinde den Wasserbezug klären.
Am Mittwoch Teichpflanzen holen und dann setzen und den Teich fluten.


----------



## DbSam (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo Johannes,

wenn ich mir die Schräge auf dem Foto so ansehe:
 

Bei dieser Schräge, siehe rote Linie, kommt das Substrat so nach und nach zum abrutschen, gerade auch bei Badebetrieb.
Nicht sofort, aber allmählich und dies ausdauernd.

Wenn es noch geht, versuche die drei Stufen waagerechter zu befüllen, wie hier mit den blauen Strichen angedeutet.
Zur Not noch etwas aufmauern ... - Noch geht das problemlos.


Vielleicht täuscht das aber auch auf dem oberen Foto, denn die andere Seite sieht auf diesem Foto bezüglich der angesprochenen Problematik besser aus:
 


VG Carsten


----------



## bernias (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo Carsten.
Danke für Deine Anmerkung.
Ich habe mir das nochmal angesehen. Bei den beiden unteren Stufen war die Schräge, weil ich gerade erst das Substrat eingefüllt habe.
Die unteren Mauern haben jeweils so viel Platz, dass das Substrat fast genz waagerecht werden kann.
An der Stelle (gelber Pfeil)
 
hatte ich eventuell vor, beim Pflanzensetzen noch eine Steinreihe einzubauen, allerdings nicht fest vermörtelt. 
Ich wollte damit warten, bis ich die Pflanzen habe und dann sehen, ob da nicht "Pflanzenwald" die Steinstufe ersetzen kann.


----------



## DbSam (31. Mai 2022)

Hallo Johannes,

denke daran, dass Dein Substrat im Wasser durch das verdrängte Wasser an Gewicht verliert und von daher durch Wellen leichter bewegt werden kann.
Und ich gehe auch davon aus, dass in einem Schwimmteich auch durchaus ab und zu einmal herumgetobt wird. - Je öfter, desto schöner und lustiger ...
Künstlerisch schön angelegte Schrägen, werden dadurch nach und nach eingeebnet. Wasserpflanzen werden nicht viel Halt bieten, wenn sie denn gerade an dieser Stelle nicht wuchern ...

Aus dieser Sicht heraus, würde ich unbedingt alle Stufen waagerecht befüllen wollen.
Die zusätzliche Steinreihe würde ich daher auch schon jetzt anlegen. Unbedingt in sich vermörteln und dieses Konstrukt zusätzlich an der unteren Mauer abstützen, damit die Mauer nicht als Ganzes abrutschen kann.


Ansonsten weiterhin viel Erfolg, ich schaue hier immer interessiert hinein. 
VG Carsten


----------



## krallowa (31. Mai 2022)

Moin,

da hat der Carsten leider recht, schräg bleibt nicht lange schräg.
Gerade wenn du im Sommer mal ein paar Wellen machst.
Aber versuche es ruhig, nächstes Jahr kann man ja wieder etwas ändern.
Wird sonst zu langweilig wenn gleich alles beim ersten Mal klappt.

Ansonsten, geiles Teil

MfG
Ralf


----------



## bernias (2. Juni 2022)

Gestern bei Glaß in Neusäß eine Ladung Pflanzen geholt. Und heute morgen eigesetzt.
Von der Gemeinde den Hydrantenschlüssel geholt, von der Feuerwehr ein paar Schläuche....
Dann war es soweit.
    
Leider mussten wir nach 30m³ stoppen, da am Skimmer eine Undichtigkeit war.
Etwas schwierig zu finden. Aber dann doch: eine Dichtung war nicht sauber gequetscht.
Dann noch den Oberflächenskimmer in Betrieb genommen. Der saugt noch nicht so gut, da noch einige Zentimeter Wasser im Teich fehlen. 
Jetzt warte ich auf den Pflanzenwuchs.....


----------



## DbSam (2. Juni 2022)

Hihi, da hatte es aber jemand eilig.  

Wenn Du so schnell bist, dann kann ich Dir aber auch jetzt ganz schnell viel Spaß und Freude mit und an Deinem Teich wünschen. 


VG Carsten


PS:
Bin auf Deinen Substratschaufelbericht Ende dieses oder nächstes Jahr gespannt. 
Oder es ist ein Rentnerbadeteich, dann kommt der Bericht halt später.  

PPS:


bernias schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich auf den Pflanzenwuchs.....



Na ja, hier benötigst Du vermutlich etwas mehr Geduld - ist halt ein bissel sparsam bepflanzt.


----------



## krallowa (3. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Na ja, hier benötigst Du vermutlich etwas mehr Geduld - ist halt ein bissel sparsam bepflanzt.


Moin, kann ich bei den derzeitigen Preisen aber auch verstehen, wird sich schon von allein vermehren.
Aber gefällt mir immer besser was du da gebaut hast.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## bernias (12. Juni 2022)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hihi, da hatte es aber jemand eilig


Ja, das stimmt. Die Katzen haben mein Substrat als Katzenklo auserkoren. Noch jetzt sieht man grüne 'Hotspots'.
Ich habe nun den Teich eine Woche in Ruhe gelassen. Dann ging es an das Drumherum.
  
Ja, das Wasser ist etwas grüner geworden. Bin aber zufrieden, habe es mir nach 10 Tagen schlimmer vorgestellt.
Wasserflöhe sind schon ein paar da und natürlich Mückenlarven. Die fischen wir ab und an ab.
Dann geht es an die Betonlager für den einen Steg (2tes Bild, links von der Treppe) und dann an die Mauer (1tes Bild rechts von den großen Steinen.
Und wenn noch Zeit ist: Zoohandlung - Wasserflöhe holen.


----------



## anz111 (12. Juni 2022)

Schaut super aus! Die Pflanzen sind etwas spärlich! Das Grün ist völlig normal und kommt von den Algen, die jetzt sofort kommen! Also nicht schrecken, wenns noch ärger wird! 

Lg Oliver


----------



## bernias (12. Juni 2022)

Ja Oliver, ich werde noch etwas nachsetzen.
Irgendwie haben wir uns beim Abholen der Pflanzen zu sehr der Wasser-Gärtnerin vertraut. Sie meinte so 1-2 Pflanzen/m².
Ich wollte zwar mehr, das ging aber in der Diskussion um welche Pflenzen wohin unter.


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Ich wollte zwar mehr, das ging aber in der Diskussion um welche Pflenzen wohin unter.


Diese Pflanzen machen jetzt schon Ableger, kannst du nur nicht sehen unter dem Kies. 
Deine Gärtnerin hat völlig recht.


----------



## bernias (16. Juni 2022)

Die Treppe weiter gebaut. 
 
Die Vorbereitung für den Steg erstellt. Beton Fundamente, Fichtenholzriegel 10x10cm
  
Gestern dann noch Lärchenbretter (30 stark, einseitig gehobelt und gefast) geholt.
Und dann eingebaut.
 
Morgen dann noch die Kanten gerade schneiden und die Alu-Platte als Abdeckung für das Midi-Sieve anpassen.
Der Oberflächenskimmer holt schon ordentlich Dreck raus. Habe ihn so 2-3 Stunden am Tag laufen.

Es grünt so grün.....
Das Wasser ist jetzt 14 Tage drin. Beim holen von Wasserflöhen noch ein paar Pflanzen gejagt und eingesetzt....
Es passt alles und es wird.....


----------



## bernias (22. Juni 2022)

Es ging wieder etwas weiter.
Die Stegkanten sind geschnitten, die Aluabdeckung über dem Sieb eingebaut.
Und die schweren Platten verlegt.
  
Das Wasser ist noch etwas grüner geworden. Aber nur noch wenig, wenn ich an die Temperaturen der letzten Tage denke.
Die Pflanzen wachsen auch gut, wenn auch langsam - es wird (ja ja, Geduld ist so eine Sache....).
Am Tag verdunstet so etwa 1cm Wasser. Heute nacht kam dann dieser cm vom Himmel, so sollte es (eigentlich immer) sein.....
Wassertemperatur an der Oberfläche 23,5°C, in der Tiefe 23,0°C. Verständlich, der Skimmer lief gestern ziemlich lange.
Das Wasservolumen macht sich also so wie gedacht bemerkbar.


----------



## bernias (20. Juli 2022)

Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Teichanlage. Das Wasser ist seit dem 02.06. drin und so sieht es heute aus:
  
Seit 14 Tagen hat ein guter Freund jeden Tag den Oberflächenskimmer 1h laufen lassen, ansonsten hatte der Teich seine Ruhe.
Wir waren in Irland und ich habe Ideen und einige weinge Pflanzen für den Teich(rand) mitgebracht.
Die eigentlichen __ Moorpflanzen hätte ich gerne...., aber dafür muss erst ein Moorbeet entstehen.
Die Teichpflanzen wachsen (langsam aber sicher). Die Wasserschnecken auch.
So gesehen war meine Wasserpflege für mich richtig: lediglich einige Flaschen Brottrunk und ein paar Packen Wasserflöhe - und Zeit/Geduld.
Müsste zwar 5cm Wasser nachfüllen, möchte aber die angekündigten Gewitter morgen abwarten....
Temperatur heute um 11.00:  oben 24,5° unten 23,5°.
Weitere Daten kommen, sobald der jbl pro scan gekommen ist.


----------



## bernias (6. Aug. 2022)

Ich habe 2 Wasseranalysen mit dem JBL ProScan gemacht.
  
Der hohe Nitratwert ist unserem Füllwasser geschuldet: >40mg/l, die Gesamthärte bei 25°dH.
Die Wassertemperatur bei der Messung am 06.08. ca. 26°C, heute Mittag etwa 23°C.
Das Wasser ist sehr klat, am Boden leichter organischer Mulm. Den werde ich mal absaugen.
Da sich doch ziemlich viele Lebewesen dort eingefunden haben, zögere ich das Absaugen noch etwas hinaus
__ Molche, Libellenlarven (es sins schon welche geschlüpft), etwas wie kleine Krebse (sind in dem Mulm), Wasserflöhe.....
Die Pflanzen wachsen teilweise recht gut, die Unterwasserpflanzen für mich noch etwas spärlich. Da sind einige 'kaputt' gegangen.
Mal schauen, was dann im nächsten Jahr davon doch wieder sichtbar wird.
  
Dafür, dass das Wasser erst 8 Wochen drin ist, finde ich es sehr gut.
 
Hinter der neu gebauten Mauer fehlte Erde. Ich hatte einfach ein paar Schiebkarren Kompost eingefüllt.
Eine große Kürbispflanze, 2 Tomaten und 3 Paprika wollen nun leben....
Am Teichrand geht es auch weiter. Heute kam endlich der passende 3-Wegehahn für den Rücklauf vom Skimmer.
Jetzt kann ich den Rücklauf umschalten zwischen Amphore um normaler´m Einlauf.


----------



## bernias (8. Aug. 2022)

Schon interessant, wie sich trotz fast 35m³ Wasservolumen die Wassertemperaturen ändern.
Freitag: volle Sonne 26,5°C, nachts dann Gewtitter mit gutem Regen
Samstag: bedeckt 23°C, 
Sonntag: bedeckt, nachmittags wolken/Sonne 21,5°C, 
heute: 10Uhr, volle Sonne, 20,5°C


----------



## bernias (14. Aug. 2022)

So sieht es heute morgen aus. Wasser 19,5°C.
   
Die Teichumrandung weiter gebaut. Es gibt einen "Soll"-überlauf.
Das Wasser ist jetzt 10 Wochen drin, leicht grün, aber sehr klar, wobei die gezogene Wasserprobe war gar nicht grünlich.
Dann kommt das wohl vom Bodenbewuchs.
Das __ Hechtkraut fühlt sich anscheinend sehr wohl.
Die Wasseranalysen mit JBL proscan sind etwas merkwürdig:
  
Vor allem der Unterschied zwischen "Teich" und "Wasser"....
Werde mir jetzt (hoffentlich) genauere Analysemethoden besorgen.
Ansonsten ganz zufrieden.


----------



## bernias (15. Aug. 2022)

Gestern Abend ein Geräusch - so ein tiefes grummeliges "röhren" ....
Hurra eine __ Erdkröte.
Die habe ich mir als eine der ersten Bewohner gewünscht.
Das ist der Unterschlupf
 
Hinter die dicken Steine soll noch ein Stein/Holzhaufen für weiteres Getier....
Vielleicht funktioniert auch der nächste Wunsch: Blindschleichen
Schönen Tag euch allen.


----------



## bernias (15. Aug. 2022)

JBL Scan Messung heute bei 20°C
Nitrit     0
Nitrat    0
pH        7,4/7,6 (also vielleicht etwas gesunken)
KH        8
GH        >10
Daraus folgt: CO2 eher bei 0
Wasseranalyse ist bestellt, vielleicht werden dann die Werte etwas genauer.


----------



## samorai (15. Aug. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Daraus folgt: CO2 eher bei 0


Nein geht doch gar nicht. 
Erstmal hast du groeßer als 15 mg / l gemessen. 
Dann ist die KH bei 8 und wahrscheinlich ziemlich stabil.
Ist kein CO2 im Wasser würden die Algen die KH auffressen bzw auf spalten.


----------



## bernias (15. Aug. 2022)

Der Scan meint kleiner 15mg/l.
Und das ist ein rechnerischer Wert.
Nach der Tabelle von @Rhz69 Rüdiger liegt der CO2 bei diesen Messwerten bei ~4mg/l.
Bei manchen CO2-Rechnern bei 0. Wenn der pH bei 7 ist, wären es dann ~18mg/l.


----------



## bernias (17. Aug. 2022)

Die selbstgewachsene 'Kürbispflanze' hat sich etwas verändert
 
Mal schauen, ob das was wird....


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob das was wird..


Das ist doch ein Zierkürbis, oder?


----------



## bernias (17. Aug. 2022)

Denke eher an Wassermelone.
Ist ja auch am Teich(rand)


----------



## bernias (18. Aug. 2022)

Werte von heute


----------



## bernias (19. Aug. 2022)

Mal ein erster Eindruck-/Erfahrungsbericht über die Fotometertests vom Wasserpantscher.at
Die Tests sind gut beschrieben.
In den Testkits sind alle notwednigen Reagenzien, Behälter, ml-Spritzen vorhenden.
Testauswertung entweder nach Farbtabelle oder im Fotometer.
Die Gebrauchsanleitung / Testdurchführung / Messung ist klar und verständlich. Teilweise sind auch die Hintergründe beschrieben.
Die abgelesenen Werte am besten in die Exeltabelle eintragen. Leider fehlt das Feld für GH, KH und Temperatur. Dann wären alle Werte im exportierten pdf. Werde ich Nicole Halanek noch mitteilen.
Das Ablesen auf den beigefügten Messkurven geht natürlich auch, ist etwas diffiziler.
Die Messungen scheinen gut zu sein.
Werte von heute


----------



## Rhz69 (19. Aug. 2022)

Hallo Johannes,
ich hoffe der Sauerstoff O2 Test ist falsch, auch ohne Fische ist der sehr niedrig.
Magnesium erscheint mir sehr hoch. Der Rest ist mal schlüssig. Man muss sich aber auch immer einfuchsen in die Tests.
Ich bin neugierig, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## bernias (21. Aug. 2022)

Hatte gestern 2g/m³ Zucker, 10gMg und 1g/m³ Harnstoff zugegenen.
Die Messwerte von heute


----------



## Rhz69 (21. Aug. 2022)

Hallo, da kannst du mit dem Magnesium erst mal Schluss machen.Der Rest sieht gut aus. Dein Nitratwert steigt leicht. Irgendwann im September ist aber auch Schluss mit Wachstum, dann bringt das nichts mehr, höchstens noch Fadenalgen.
Hast du den Manganwert gemessen? Ich verstehe allerdings nicht ganz, was das Ergebnis ist.


----------



## bernias (21. Aug. 2022)

Mn hatte ich mal gemessen, aber konnte mit der der Anzeige bzw. den beiden einzugebenden Werten nichts anfangen.
Ich hatte dann probiert, bei A einfach mal einen Wert einzugeben, um ein Ergebnis zu bekommen und leider nicht wieder gelöscht.
Den Wert bzw die beiden Werte habe ich auch noch nicht verstanden.
Ich wollte ab jetzt auch nur noch den pH anschauen und ggf etwas korrigieren. Ab September hat der Teich dann Ruhe bis auf die
Oberflächenabsaugung. Den leichten, grünen Mulm möchte ich vielleicht noch bald mal absaugen.
Riesen Schwärme von Wasserflöhen sind zu sehen. Versuch ich mal ins Video zu bannen.


----------



## bernias (30. Aug. 2022)

Ich habe die letzten Tage den Teich einfach in Ruhe gelassen.
Und es scheint, dass nun die Unterwasserpflanzen das Wachsen anfangen. Allerdings - wie Rüdiger schon schrieb - 
es ist bald September und das Wachstum geht langsamer....
Ich hatte bei der letzten Zuckerzugabge auch ein halbes Schnapsglas Flüssig-Blumendünger für Grünpflanzen
zugegeben. Hinztergrund war, dass gar kein PO4 da war und Mikronährstoffe sind ja auch nicht schlecht.
Tatsache: Keine Algen, Schwärme von Wasserflöhen, __ Molche, Libellenlarven, eine __ Erdkröte und .....
Lediglich im __ Pfennigkraut sind ein paar Fadenalgen (Teelöffel voll) und die sind leicht zu entfernen.
Für dieses Jahr wird nun Ruhe einkehren, nur der Oberflächenskimmer wird ab und an laufen....
Denke, ich werde diese Woche nochmal eine Wassertestreihe machen.


----------



## bernias (31. Aug. 2022)

Die Wasserwerte von heute (Probenahme an der Oberfläche bei Regen, trotzdem recht gut vermischt)
20     °C
ph     7,8
GH    9 °dH
KH    6,5 °dH
NO2  0 mg/l (Anzeige Wasserpantscher: zu niedrig)
NO3  0,1 mg/l = zu niedrig
PO4  0 mg/l = zu niedrig
O2    10 mg/l
Mg   2,4 mg/l
Mn    0,02 mg/l
K      3,4 mg/l
CO2  3,3 mg/l rechnerisch ermittelt

Also nach den Werten haben wohl die Pflanzen Nährstoffe verbraucht, sehen kann ich das Wachstum ja auch etwas.
Der pH müsste gesenkt werden, damit der CO2 rauf geht, NO2, NO3 und PO4 sind zu niedrig.
Dann werde ich nochmal 2g/m³ Zucker, 1g/m³ Harnstoff und etwas PO4 zugeben....


----------



## Rhz69 (1. Sep. 2022)

Hallo Johannes,
Das hört sich doch alles sehr gut an.
Sei wirklich vorsichtig mit dem Phosphat, das kann eingeschlossen sein und ist dann mit einem einfachen Test nicht nachweisbar. Solange du über Harnstoff kein Nitrat aufbaust, ist genug Phosphat für die Pflanzen da. Das hat ein Herr Liebig vor 150 Jahren mal rausgefunden. Wenn ein Nährstoff fehlt, werden die anderen nicht verbraucht. 
Mikronährstoffe ist eine gute Idee, in Blumendünger ist N zu P (Stickstoff zu Phosphat) aber immer etwa 1:1 für einen Teich sollte N zu P aber 10:1 wahrscheinlich noch deutlich weniger sein.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## bernias (1. Sep. 2022)

Danke Rüdiger.
Ja da bin ich sehr(!) vorsichtig. Da wir nun den etwas in Ruhe lassen, sollte das meine letzte Gabe PO4 für dieses Jahr sein.
Habe heute gesehen, dass an den Stellen, an denen sich die Katzen vor dem Füllen verewigt haben, etwas Fadenalgen wachsen.
Also kommt wenn, dann nur Zucker und Harnstoff in Frage. Und das nur noch ein Mal.
Wenn ich noch Zeit habe, werde ich nochmal messen.
So langsam habe ich mich an das Photometer gewöhnt. Jetzt gehen die Messungen besser von der Hand.
Die Messungen scheinen doch recht gut zu sein.
Danke für den Hinweis Rüdiger.


----------



## bernias (16. Okt. 2022)

Wir haben den Teich in Ruhe gelassen. Ab und an wurde mal der Oberflächenskimmer aktiviert.
So sieht es heute aus:
 
Strahlende Sonne, Wassertemperatur 14,5°. Wasser ist völlig klar. Uns ist heute aufgefallen, wie groß doch einige Pflanzen in der kurzen Vegetationszeit seit Juni geworden sind.
 
Eine kleine Seerose wollte uns heute noch erfreuen.
Herbstbilder um den Teich rum:
  
Diese Farben: __ Blutahorn und __ Indianerbanane, die uns in diesem Jahr erstmals einen ganzen Korb Früchte schenkte.
Bin gespannt auf die nächste Vegetationsperiode.


----------



## bernias (28. Okt. 2022)

Wir haben jetzt noch weiter angepflanzt, Blumenzwiebeln versteckt.... Die Stachelbeersträucher in der Schubkarre werden auch noch eingebuddelt. Das Laub hat sich größtenteils verabschiedet - und nicht ins Wasser.
Der Teich ist randvoll, die Überlaufstellen haben beim letzten, ergiebigen Regen gut funktioniert.
  
Wasser heute oben 13,8°C, unten 12,8°C, ganz klar.
Mal schauen, was es noch für Arbeiten in diesem Jahr gibt.....


----------



## bernias (30. Okt. 2022)

Habe heute mal ein paar reingefallene Blätter gefischt und wenige kleine Fadenalgennester aufgewickelt.
Dabei hebe ich gesehen, dass viele Pfanzen sich schon gut vermehrt haben.
  
Einen Frosch habe ich auch gesichtet. Woille wohl nicht im inet verewigt werden....


----------



## PeBo (30. Okt. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Einen Frosch habe ich auch gesichtet. Woille wohl nicht im inet verewigt werden....


Die Persönlichkeitsrechte sollten schon akzeptiert werden  

Gruß Peter,
der erwartet, dass bei dir im nächsten Jahr die Vegetation „explodiert“.


----------



## Turbo (30. Okt. 2022)

PeBo schrieb:


> Die Persönlichkeitsrechte sollten schon akzeptiert werden


Ja…. Die schriftliche Einverständniserklärung zur Veröffentlichung nicht vergessen,


----------



## DbSam (30. Okt. 2022)

Bei Fröschen gilt Opt-out, dies aber gut versteckt und am besten auf mehrere Seiten verteilt.
Denn warum sollen die es besser haben, als der Anwender mit all seinen Apps und dem Androiden auf seinem Smartphone ...


VG Carsten


----------



## bernias (13. Nov. 2022)

An dem Teichrand ist die Folie zu sehen. Ich überlege jetzt, wie ich die irgendwie kaschieren kann.
 
Der Wasserstand sinkt im Sommer um etwa 6-8 cm, je nach dem, wann ich nachfülle(n kann und will).
An dem Holz könnte ich was befestigen.....  Auf die Folie etwas kleben....
Ich dachte schon an dem Holz Edelstahlblech-Streifen anzubringen, diese über den geraden Teil ins Wasser gehen zu lassen.
Daran "Blumenkästen" (eventuell aus Drahtgeflecht - halt selber bauen....) installieren und bepflanzen.
Habt ihr vielleicht andere Ideen?
Über den Winter ist es ja Zeit, was zu basteln....


----------



## samorai (13. Nov. 2022)

Hallo Johannes! 
Kleben ist nicht so der Renner, das Schlag dir mal aus dem Kopf. 

Eine dauerhafte Befestigung ist gut, dafür gibt es einige Arten. 

Zwei kann ich dir empfehlen, einmal zum Einhängen oder zum Anschrauben der jeweiligen Blumenkästen. 

Blumenkästen sollten stabil aufgehängt und vor abrutschen gesichert werden. 

Vorschlag 1:
Eine Dachlatte unter den Bretter deine Laufsteg Anlage schrauben. 
So kannst du ein Brett hochkant daran befestigen und daran die Befestigung der Blumentöpfe anschrauben. 

Variante 2 : Wieder Dachlatte befestigten aber diesmal mit Abstandsholz, um 1 cm vor dem Laufsteg zu kommen, dann kann man die Blumenkästen an das senkrechte Brett einhängen. 

Wenn du die Dachlatte unter deine Laufanlage schraubst, bitte 1mm groeßer vorbohren. 
Zum einen ziehen die Schrauben besser und zum anderen reißt oder spaltet sich das Holz deiner Laufanlage nicht, da es nicht weit vom Rand entfernt ist.


----------



## Turbo (13. Nov. 2022)

Salü Johannes

Mache es doch so.
 
Blechmaterial nach Wunsch


----------



## Geisy (14. Nov. 2022)

Du kannst auch einen Streifen Ufermatte mit Innotec auf die Folie kleben zum kaschieren.


----------



## bernias (14. Nov. 2022)

Danke für eure Anregungen.
@Geisy Dachte ich auch schon dran. Habe die Befürchtung, dass sich mit der Zeit Erde/Staub drin sammelt und dann dort "was" wächst, was Wasser aus dem Teich zieht. Die Kante fungiert als Kapilarsperre (und Notüberlauf). 
Ich habe das gefunden. Das so mit (Edelstahl)Bügeln, die am Steg befestigt sind, ins Wasser hängen und bepflanzen. Einhängehöhe in etwa so, dass die Oberkante von Schlauch mit dem jetzigen Wasserstand gleich ist. Dann wäre im Sommer die Unterseite noch im Wasser....
Pflanzen könnten z.B. __ Schwanenblume, __ Wasserfeder, Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß ... sein.
Schade eigentlich, dass Steinfolie so wenig haltbar ist. Für die hätte ich an anderen Teichrand-Stellen Verwendung.
Ideen sind weiter gerne willkommen und ich berichte, was sich da so tut....
Euch eine schöne Woche


----------



## bernias (11. Dez. 2022)

Jetzt ist auch am Teich die Winterruhe (fast) perfekt. Nur der Luftsprudler läuft noch vor sich hin.
  
In den nächsten Tagen soll es unter -10° werden. Mal schauen, ob der Sprudler ein kleines Loch frei halten kann.
Einen schönen 3ten Advent euch allen.


----------



## bernias (12. Dez. 2022)

In der ersten Nacht mit -12°C hat der Sprudler ein Loch mit etwa 80cm Durchmesser freigehalten.


----------



## bernias (13. Dez. 2022)

Letzte Nacht -14°C, das Loch hat sich etwas verkleinert, so etwa auf 70cm.


----------



## samorai (13. Dez. 2022)

Mach dir keine Sorgen, auch wenn das Loch nur 10 cm im Durchmesser hat, formt der austreibende Sauerstoff das Eis wie eine große Glocke und behält diese Form, egal wie dick das Eis wird.
Die Entgasung wird also aufrecht erhalten.

Bei einem Eisfreihalter ohne Sauerstoff Zufuhr ist es anders, da bleibt das Eis an allen Stellen gleich dick.


----------



## bernias (13. Dez. 2022)

Hallo Ron.
Nein, ich habe überhaupt keine Sorge wegen zufrieren. Wenn's so ist, ist's so und macht auch nichts. Natur halt....
Mich interessiert nur, wie sich der neue große Teich verhält. Hat schon deutlich mehr Volumen wir der frühere.
Der Ausströmer (Aquariumlüfter 3W) liegt so bei -50cm, bringt auch nur 100l Luft.


----------



## bernias (18. Dez. 2022)

Es ist kalt, Winteranfang naht..... oder so....
Nur gut, die Tage werden wieder länger und wärmer....


----------



## bernias (19. Dez. 2022)

Kaum bewegt sich das Thermometer in die plus-Grade:
 
Badetag!


----------

